# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Year 2019

## spellbee2

*The Challenge:*
This year's theme is fictional worlds in popular culture. You'll visit the universe of each fictional book, movie, or TV series, and accomplish some world-related task while you're there. Plus, you'll receive the coveted rainbow wings if you manage to complete them all in 2019. Good luck!


*The Rules:*
- You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 
- DEILD and L-DEILD are only permitted for a single ToTY (meaning, only one ToTY per chain of dreams.) You must record your dream in your preferred dream journal (you do not need to come here) before you can work on another ToTY.
- You may do more than one Task per night, as long as the previous dream task is already recorded. 


*And here are the tasks!*
*Middle Earth - Finishing all at Mt. Doom* - Visit Mt. Doom. Your intention is to sacrifice the One Ring. Unfortunately for you, instead of Frodo's clear path, there is a Nazgûl waiting for you at the entrance. Defeat it and sacrifice the One Ring.

*Pandora - Kicking out illegal aliens* - Mother Tree is under attack by some nasty humans. It does not matter, Navy or Human, but you are on their side. Make sure to cause several human casualty and even more mechanoids casualties.

*Narnia - Bring the winter back* - Not all tasks is about being the hero... In this one you will be the foe. You should resurrect the Queen or become her. Enslave the Narnia people and bring sheer glacial windstorms.

*Howard's - Create the Mirror Spell or Potion* - The most undesired person in your life learned the forbidden curse "Avedakedraba" and has intentions to kill you. Learn the Mirror spell and make sure to take the Avedakebra. Observe how is deflected back to him!

*Tomorrowland - Go to a further future* - Visit Tomorrowland by traveling through the pin. Once you get there, you find an even more futuristic looking character who hands you another pin and you travel even further. Report.

*Star Wars - Earth's Demise!* - The Wars have extended all the way to the Milky Way and the Solar System. There are many troops at Mars, preparing to strike the Earth to harvest all its gold. What side are you on? Make sure to claim victory.

*Planet Vegeta - Stop Frieza* - You will false-awake in your comfy bed, located somewhere at planet Vegeta. There is turmoil! Frieza is about to destroy the planet. Prevent it!


*Good luck:*
Feel free to post any attempts and accomplishments in this thread. Good luck and have fun!


*Spoiler* for _Members who have completed the task_: 




_None yet_

----------


## 9sk

thoughts: 

middle earth -- the fight will probably be kinda boring compared to fighting batman, goku, thanos, anakin, but I can see the appeal of going up to a volcano and resisting the temptation of the one ring

pandora -- unsure, the blue theme could be cool but otherwise it's not very exciting unless I'm battling a smart DC 

Narnia -- I don't see the point of this, I already explored an icy winter wonderland by myself

Howard's -- I mean, I'm already immune to avada kedevra, and I've already reflected spells, so, other than visiting Hogwarts it's a bit pointless

Tomorrowland -- perhaps, though I've already been to the future in non-LD's

Star Wars -- considering I already told a space story about greedy people and how the best treasure is friendship, and battled Anakin Skywalker, I don't see how I could get any better

Planet Vegeta -- I defeated Goku, I don't see any difference here

----------


## Lang

Well, if you go into a Lucid dream or any dream expecting it to be boring then, it will be boring. *Sighs*

----------


## Hukif

Indeed. Besides, you don't have to do the bare minimum. Why don't you try to spice them up a bit then and increase the level of difficulty?

----------


## 9sk

Sure, I'll propose some harder variations:

Middle Earth: Not only do you have to defeat the dragon, but you have poor Frodo being a burden, with the ring's power affecting him. Can you still get rid of the One ring?

Pandora: Defend the tree against a military master strategist. 

Narnia: Since I already did ice.... a world of endless fire and magma, perhaps?

Howard's: Defeat a wizard in a spell battle but only by brewing potions

Tomorrowland: seems fine

Planet Vegeta: Goku had 5 minutes. Can you defeat Frieza in 60 seconds?

----------


## Hukif

I was thinking a bit harder. Like
Middle earth - The ring survives. You gotta destroy it through another means. Bonus points if it transforms into a being you have to fight.
Pandora - Be a navy/human that died during the fight and fused with the tree, now you fight as a proxy strategist using the warriors at your disposal.
Narnia - Go beyond just the glacial windstorms, make them the reason why the Narnia world ends (Thinking of last book)
Howards - Do it, by tricking the enemy into creating the potion for you! You are moggle, no magic allowed on your end.
Tomorrowland - Bring about the future-destruction end that you see by manifesting it only with your will. (Ie. beat the will of everyone else)
Planet Vegeta - Can't think of much... Frieza isn't strong anyways. Maybe make him fuse with someone stronger like the Omnigod or so?

----------


## Lang

Guys, Were you here for the voting process? Because if you weren't and these tasks are not what you like, it's probably too late to change them now. I know there are some members here that don't have the luxury of becoming lucid on a dime, like some of us...   I know that you can always suggest Task of the year tasks to one of the admins or something... 
Maybe you guys need to consider that some of the members here, may have already done some of them already and changing any part of them will literally screw them over. But, hey what do I know?

----------


## Lang

Here: Completed Narnia - Bring the winter back: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-7-2019-86530/

----------


## Lang

The editing button seems like it's not working. 
*Spoiler* for _Lucid TOTY Narnia Completed_: 



 here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-7-2019-86530/

----------

